# PS3 router



## DINAMO788 (Feb 5, 2007)

i hope this is relevent to games enough to be posted in this section.

i had a linksys router but that was a bad one and the company told me to send it in for a new one..and its been 4 months and im too alzy to do that. I connect through my neighbores unsecure router i guess lol but thats not to reliable or fast as you might imagine.


i have a PS3 and it is my baby. I really want only the best for it and that seems to be the d-link 4300 gaming router with an adapter.....now the router is 150 and the adapter is 99, totallying $250.....i dont really want to pay that much but i cant find any other routers that will work well with my ps3.....any ideas? i was looking on ebay for these items but that would save me like 50 bucks at most...still totallying 200 dollars. any advice on good routers with the ps3?>

thanks


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

PS3 should have wireless compatibility* so you don't need an adapter.

The Linksys WRT54G should do the trick for you. It's about $40-50 at best buy.


EDIT *60GB model only


----------



## DINAMO788 (Feb 5, 2007)

yea but i have no router for my basement computer, my modem is upstairs for that computer.


amd tahat linksys is what i had and its a pos. i hear linksys products were good before but kind of suck now.




im just looking for a pretty elite router, one that might compete with the d-link 4300 without the big price tag....


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

DINAMO788 said:


> yea but i have no router for my basement computer, my modem is upstairs for that computer.


I don't quite understand this. How is the computer connected to it?


----------



## DINAMO788 (Feb 5, 2007)

O. i need a router for my ps3 AND for my basement computer too. my upstairs computer is connected to the internet by the modem directly. the linksys router broke so i dont use that but i still have the linksys adapter/access point....and that is what im using to connect to my neighbores router


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK... well Other than DLINK and Linksys, Netgear would be the next one I would choose.

The D-Link 4300 is overpriced. Has Gigabit LAN, and preconfigured options for gaming. So really they are charging you for the preconfiguring...

Any router will work. You just need to configure them... or spend $100+ to get someone else to do it


----------



## DINAMO788 (Feb 5, 2007)

oh i did not know i could configure my router to distribute the badwidth according to my liking. i thought that was a special figure that only the d-link "gaming" routers had.

i hear netgear is good, not the most userfriendly but reliable....so are you saying if i properly configure a pretty good netgear router it can work just like the $150 d-link 4300?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Some you can, some you can't with regards to the bandwidth but with the correct configuration, you should be able to have a decent connection without spending the big bucks


----------



## DINAMO788 (Feb 5, 2007)

hmmm i see. well netgear would probably be my backup. but liek i said im a pretty big gamer so i want for things to be kind of perfect, this generation online gameplay and overall online services such as browsing and downloading content is a big deal do for me im kind of trying to find a pretty elite router. does anyone know of a great gaming router that is .....lets say under $100?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The 4100 is $109 after rebate...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cription=gaming+router&Submit=ENE&N=0&Ntk=all


----------



## DINAMO788 (Feb 5, 2007)

yea i saw that one too....d-link are all overpriced...should i just say screw it and get a netgear?....though i really want a gmaing specific router...but i cant find one other than d-link


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

up to you  I know what I would do.


----------

